# Highlight of the season....



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2012)

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...-Cyclo-Cross/North-Western-League-Round-4#map

Invariably an excellent course with plenty of singletrack, a steep tarmac climb and of course.....mud!

I imagine Nick Craig'll be extending his lead at the top of the table- I haven't managed to trouble him yet.

See yer there!


----------



## black'n'yellow (9 Oct 2012)

same day as the National Trophy opener in Abergavenny..??


----------



## dan_bo (9 Oct 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> same day as the National Trophy opener in Abergavenny..??


 
Indeed it is. Second string competition IMO. Manchesters' where it's at. Boyo.


----------



## Christopher (10 Oct 2012)

You _have_ to be at Boggart Hole Dan, it is your front room! My fave course is Otterspool esp when set up Belgian-syle with boards and a big un-rideable climb they had 2 years ago (the Geoff Bewley IIRC which this year is on the 10 November).

Found out why my chain broke last Sunday: I had joined two different models of KMC chain together so I suppose the pins and sideplates weren't fully compatible - although that same chain lasted the whole of the Avenham CX race and two practice laps of Sundays's course. Have replaced now of course and will see you Sunday. I will bring spares this time - should get a lift from a clubmate so can bring loads. Will also test the bike properly this time.

Re last Sunday's course I thought it was poor and lacking in obstacles. Better riders could ride all the way around without unclipping which is more like XC than CX. Weren't even any Belgian boards. Wasn't a ptach on the course they had nearby 2 years ago which had some good descents and even went through a kids' sandpit....


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Oct 2012)

How did you get on dan_bo? I was over there this morning helping to set up/marshall but had to leave early due to other commitment's so only saw the 1st race!

Watching people warming up and the 1st race really has me hankering for a CX bike so I can have a go, might have to look into a CX build on a budget!


----------



## black'n'yellow (14 Oct 2012)

do it - I built mine up (less wheels) for under £500. Paul Milnes' ebay shop is a good place to start...


----------



## dan_bo (15 Oct 2012)

Christopher said:


> You _have_ to be at Boggart Hole Dan, it is your front room! My fave course is Otterspool esp when set up Belgian-syle with boards and a big un-rideable climb they had 2 years ago (the Geoff Bewley IIRC which this year is on the 10 November).
> 
> Found out why my chain broke last Sunday: I had joined two different models of KMC chain together so I suppose the pins and sideplates weren't fully compatible - although that same chain lasted the whole of the Avenham CX race and two practice laps of Sundays's course. Have replaced now of course and will see you Sunday. I will bring spares this time - should get a lift from a clubmate so can bring loads. Will also test the bike properly this time.
> 
> Re last Sunday's course I thought it was poor and lacking in obstacles. Better riders could ride all the way around without unclipping which is more like XC than CX. Weren't even any Belgian boards. Wasn't a ptach on the course they had nearby 2 years ago which had some good descents and even went through a kids' sandpit....


 
Ah Chris you've changed your name! I see!

Yesterday was ace- when you got away from the two-lap-of-the-field-starting 'selector'. Myohmy it was muddy! Good fun charging into it at full tilt just to get through it though.


----------



## Christopher (15 Oct 2012)

Well that was great fun! Although I _hated_ it for the first two or three laps then started to enjoy it. I had forgotten how hard this sport is. Ran high pressures to avoid pinch flats on all those roots. Had to stop three or four times to unclog the bike. Finished a long way down the field, in fact I was the second to last rider in - was the very last rider on the course until I overtook someone! Was a tiny bit upset when I saw the winner go over the line when I had gone on 100m further - it meant I had almost a full lap to do before finishing. Must work on the start, I timidly start at the back and pick a few places but no more. With a good start I might finish 20-30 places higher. Oh aye it was bad for broken rear mechs, saw three myself.

Top field in all that mud was exhausting. There was a reasonable path through but I could not remember the line lap to lap. Had only one fall, that was more a clipless moment. Best bit for me was bombing down the forest track half out of control and whipping past three other racers all stopped to unclog wheels. Almost as good were my lovely new CX shoes with studs in the front - I could trot straight up slopes that I'd fall over on before. Next race is Weaver Valley, not as good B Hole: up the field, down the field, up the field...

Dan, didn't see you on the course. Shame we missed each other!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Oct 2012)

Christopher said:


> *Next race is Weaver Valley, not as good B Hole: up the field, down the field, up the field...*
> 
> Dan, didn't see you on the course. Shame we missed each other!


Yeah I don't normally bother with Pignut hill these days- bit of a grassy drag, not too bad in the dry, hell in the wet.

I had no idea you was there bud!


----------



## Christopher (15 Oct 2012)

Ah I wear a gaudy Red Rose Olympic club top these days - number 45! Annoyed that the knicker elastic I use for attaching the arm number kept breaking - cost me seventeen pence for three metres. Ripoff!

Had a time getting the mud off in the shower. Would have had to use a chisel if it was any harder.
Hmm, Pignut Hill has that horrible descent with a hardcore landing should you come off. I hear somene broke his leg in a CX race there, 2 years ago I saw a lady fall on the grass and get hit hard by a following bike. She has recovered (took a year) and I see her in the pits at races but I don't think she races anymore. Shame.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Oct 2012)

Christopher said:


> Ah I wear a gaudy Red Rose Olympic club top these days - number 45! Annoyed that the knicker elastic I use for attaching the arm number kept breaking - cost me seventeen pence for three metres. Ripoff!
> 
> Had a time getting the mud off in the shower. Would have had to use a chisel if it was any harder.
> Hmm, Pignut Hill has that horrible descent with a hardcore landing should you come off. I hear somene broke his leg in a CX race there, 2 years ago I saw a lady fall on the grass and get hit hard by a following bike. She has recovered (took a year) and I see her in the pits at races but I don't think she races anymore. Shame.


 
I was there when that lad had someone land on his ankle (unavoidable, obviously). Grim. think it was three years ago.


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Oct 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DG3GA5iFTY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2012)

HAha, that was well muddy. Love it.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2012)

Smart vid that Rob. Cheers.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Oct 2012)

Here's the snot rocket after the race:


----------



## The Couch (22 Oct 2012)

Hey guys,
Although you guys were (in my opinion) flying along the muddy track in the "Mud, pie, cyclocross" movie (and I personally couldn't stay with you guys for 5 meters).
I guess you guys are riding in a sort of amateur circuit (and I am trying to say this with all due respect), since all the pro's are riding in the Superprestige, World Cup and Bpost (used to be called GVA) trophy, right?

Strangely enough it seems to me that there are really no entries here on the forum that discuss the Pro Cyclocross circuit. Ok, it's currently a very small sport with too little top tier riders, but then again how many top favourites are there each year to win the Tour de France, right?
(And I know with the disappearance of Boom and Stybar, the "international" look of this sport has even more diminished)


----------



## Christopher (22 Oct 2012)

hi Couch
Well I do CX because it is fun, not because I am any good at it! I don't really follow pro CX, maybe someone else does? Might be different if I lived in Belguim though.

Anyway: rode Pignut Hill yesterday and did a blinder: 68th out of 99 finishers. Well pleased with that, I was flying. The course was great: nice mix of technical singletrack and grass. The recent dry weather meant the course did not get too muddy. I had an excellent start, must have been about in 50th place on Lap 1 but slipped back down the field as better riders came past. Fair enough. I do need to work on my running though: I was able to pass a few riders on the running climbs but could have done better if I went for runs in the week, as I did 2 years ago. Bike didn't clog too badly - I taped up the bottom of the headtube so mud could not get up there.

Oh and tubs are a new world: so grippy and so light. No wonder people use them. I was able to go through the grassy corners faster than normal. Interestingly the front squishes up quite a lot under braking, it feels a lot like a suspension fork diving under braking. Unfortunately due to various commitments I can't race again until 10 November. Rats.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

Sounds like a good run out Chris- nice one!


----------



## oldroadman (24 Oct 2012)

Just one point, singletrack has no place in CX races, a check in the book specifies at least 2-3 metres wide all round the circuit, so passing is possible. It's a race, after all, even back down the field everyone needs a chance to pass or be passed.


----------



## VamP (7 Nov 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Just one point, singletrack has no place in CX races, a check in the book specifies at least 2-3 metres wide all round the circuit, so passing is possible. It's a race, after all, even back down the field everyone needs a chance to pass or be passed.


 
Not raced at Herne Hill then?


----------

